# Trouble with iTunes installation after System Reset



## hailey1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've encountered some issues with iTunes following the Windows 10 update and a system reset. I have a Toshiba Satellite c55-a5302 that originally came with Windows 8, which I upgraded to 8.1. I've performed one system reset like this, a year ago, and it kept my factory installed programs, such as the Toshiba Apps. I updated to Windows 10 a few days ago, noticing it was running very slow for me. I decided to try a system reset, keeping my files. I did this and it worked well, and I installed my programs. However, iTunes kept coming up with an error message. Frustrated, I tried resetting my laptop once again. I ended up with the same problem, iTunes continues to show up with, " An error occurred during the installation of assembly "Microsoft.VC80.CRT,type="win32,version="8.0.50727.6195".publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",processorArchitecture="amd64"". Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT: 0x80073715. " I tried many different iTunes 64 downloads, none working. I also tried running the setups as administrator with no luck. Researching online, I downloaded some C++ redistributing programs, installed an AMD driver, updated all of my drivers, made sure my laptop was up to date with windows, tried removing all iTunes files (except for my music) and ran several troubleshooting and maintenance scans. This is extremely frustrating and I'd really like to avoid having to back up hundreds of GBs of my files all for iTunes. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

